# Betrogen auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen



## iMax (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

am vergangenen Montag (11.12.2017) wollte ich über eBay-Kleinanzeigen eine Kamera kaufen (Preis 600€).
Noch am selben Tag hatte ich mit dem Verkäufer (aus Saarbrücken) mehrmals Kontakt und habe auch direkt das Geld überwiesen. Der Verkäufer sicherte mir zu, dass er am darauffolgenden Tag die Kamera verschicken würde. Dies geschah jedoch nicht und ich wurde über die folgenden Tage immer wieder mit Ausreden hingehalten. Am Freitag habe ich dem Verkäufer eine Frist gesetzt und wenn er dieser nicht nachkommt mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht. Seitdem ist der Kontakt abgebrochen. Er reagiert weder auf Anrufe noch auf Nachrichten.

Ich habe bereits gestern gegen den Verkäufer bei der Berliner Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass der Verkäufer schon einmal in Berlin wegen Warenbetruges angezeigt wurde, daher vermute ich, dass dies in weiteren Bundesländern auch der Fall sein wird.

Weiterhin habe ich bei meiner Hausbank versucht, die Überweisung zurückzuziehen, dies jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. Die Bank des Verkäufers habe ich über den Vorfall informiert und habe auch die Anzeige und ein Schreiben in dem ich der Bank mitteile, dass ihr Kunde ein aktenkundiger Betrüger ist, verschickt. In dem Schreiben bitte ich um Rücküberweisung der 600€.
Von der Bank des Verkäufers habe ich bisher leider noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Was wäre eure Empfehlung wie man nun noch weiter verfahren sollte?
Ich bin selbst noch Student und besonders deswegen sind die 600€ sehr schmerzhaft für mich.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2017)

Du hast alles getan, was man tun konnte. Mehr geht jetzt erstmal nicht!

Glaube bloß nicht, dass du tatsächlich mit jemand aus Saarbrücken Kontakt hattest. Der Halunke verwendet vielleicht echte Daten eines unbeteiligten Dritten. Warte mal ab, was dir die Staatsanwaltschaft später über den Ausgang des Verfahrens mitteilt.

Hinweis: ...die Banken haben eine neue Einnahmequelle entdeckt - den kostenpflichtigen Überweisungsrückruf. Der schlägt meist etwa 8 bis 12 € zu buche, erfolgreich ist der aber in den meisten Fällen nicht. Sobald der Betrag dem Zielkonto gutgeschrieben wurde (innerhalb 1-2 Tage), hat die Absenderbank keine Möglichkeit mehr, die Buchung zu stoppen.

Manche Leute bekommen ihre Überweisung zurück. Das liegt dann aber nicht am Überweisungsrückruf, sondern an der Tatsache, dass das Zielkonto von der Empfängerbank gesperrt wurde.


----------



## iMax (19 Dezember 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast alles getan, was man tun konnte. Mehr geht jetzt erstmal nicht!
> 
> Glaube bloß nicht, dass du tatsächlich mit jemand aus Saarbrücken Kontakt hattest. Der Halunke verwendet vielleicht echte Daten eines unbeteiligten Dritten. Warte mal ab, was dir die Staatsanwaltschaft später über den Ausgang des Verfahrens mitteilt.



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe immer noch die sehr große Hoffnung, dass es sich wirklich um diese Person handelt. Sie schein nicht die hellste Birne im Leuchter zu sein und hat mir Ihre Bankkarte aus mehreren Perspektiven geschickt. Das sie die Bankkarte und die Zugänge zum Banking hat bezweifle ich dann doch ein wenig... Jetzt heißt es scheinbar erstmal abwarten...


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2017)

Du hast erstmal Dein Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Für diejenigen die jetzt noch über den Thread stolpern sei mir folgender Vergleich erlaubt.

Stellt euch vor auf der Kölner Domplatte oder am Berliner Hauptbahnhof bietet euch einer diese Kamera an und fordert euch auf ihm 600 € in die Hand zu drücken.
Und er verspricht euch nächste Woche wiederzukommen und die Kamera zu bringen.
Würdet ihr das tun? Eben!
Warum dann im Internet?


----------

